# Please help me



## Jenny Reece (May 3, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am coming to you all for advice and compassion. Not hate or judgement. I really need advice. 

I bought our golden online from a "breeder" in September of 2016. He came to us 15 weeks old. He was very scarred. We came to find out he was badly mistreated and neglected. Scared of everything, jumpy, and absolutely refusing to listen. We tried multiple trainers who all said he was really not capable of calming down. He is very mouthy and runs behind us down the stairs or in hallways jumping and mouthing us which feels like bites to my children and even hurts me. Did I mention I have 5 children....under the age of 5? I have had goldens my entire life and none of them have been this difficult to manage. He runs from everyone in our family. I am the only ones he's bonded to and I still have to herd him where I want him. He has bitten my middle child twice now "playing" and scratches (in his excitement) one of them daily. He eats a shoe a day and nothing is safe. He goes on counters for food, dressers, anywhere to get what he wants. He knocks my babies down the stairs running after them. 

All that being said, we have golden rescue coming Thursday bc I feel like he spends so much time with us being disappointed in him and that's not fair. But I am so devastated bc I love my golden baby. Am I doing the right thing for my family? I need help.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Coping with a needy puppy and five children under the age of five must be horrendous. Since you've had goldens before, you'll know their landshark tag is well deserved. But, from your description, it sounds like he's a landshark on steroids, one who needs a great deal of time and measured stimulation to learn. It sounds like he spends most of his life so over-stimulated he can't control himself.
My advice would be that, no matter how much you try - and I honestly believe you have tried very hard indeed - your family and that particular dog will never be a good fit. He needs a quieter home, and your very young family need a puppy who has a more reliable off switch, before they become scared of dogs.
I'm sorry you have to make this decision.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes... you are doing the right thing. 

My baby sister and her hub were visiting the past couple weeks with their almost 6 month old baby. My dogs are very obedient and well behaved dogs. They are perfect with children. They would never growl at or bite anyone, least of all, a child. They know that children are very special.

But even there, the chance of accidental injuries to my niece were right there at the top of the list as far as why my niece could not be put on the floor with the dogs running around. Because they might sit on her or step on an arm or leg, for goodness sakes. 

Them licking her face too much - could cause rashes. And her face had to be cleaned up a few times a day because my older boy just happens to be a licker. 

And I could go on - but that's just one baby. 

Five kids under five means you already have your hands full and should not bring a puppy home for a few years. Wait for the kids to grow up a little... get some of them past 10 so they can help herd the younger siblings around and help with the care and training of the dog. There's just too many little kids running around, it sounds like.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, a rescue is the right choice. Is sounds like it's not the right time for a dog for your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you are faced with making this decision. 

Sounds like you have a very full plate caring for your 5 young children and your pup. 
Young dogs require a lot of exercise and lots of training which takes a lot of time. 
From what you've said, it doesn't sound like you have the time to give that your pup needs. 

If you are not able to set aside the time to exercise and train him, as much as I hate to say this, releasing him to a GR Rescue may be in the best interest for you, your family and this boy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I too am sorry you are in this position. You need to make the right decision for everyone involved. I think your dog needs to be in an environment where there are no children and he can get a lot of attention for training, trust etc. You don't want to be in a situation where something bad happens to one of the kids or the dog. As hard as it is, I believe you're dong right by everyone. My positive thoughts/hopes are with you.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

That really sucks but I think you are doing the right thing. Going through a rescue thy will be able to easily place your pup with a family who has a little more time available to work with the dog. 
I've got 3 kids and my youngest is 6. Penny is really a mostly good dog but I was totally not prepared for just how hard she was going to be as a puppy. It was actually more stressful than bringing home a human baby. We are at the 1 year mark now and it's better but still quite challenging.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope all went well with the GR rescue group visit. Such a heartbreaking decision you had to make.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry you had to make this decision, but it sounds like it was the right thing to do, for your family and for the dog. He seems like a dog who needs a job in order to function well.

Don't feel bad for doing the right thing.


----------

